# As calamidades naturais nos Açores no Século XX



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2007 às 22:10)

1907
Erupção submarina na Fractura Mónaco - A 1 de Abril detectou-se uma pequena erupção a cerca de 400 m de profundidade no Banco Mónaco (SSW de S: Miguel). Emitiu cinzas e provocou o corte do cabo submarino S. Miguel - Faial.

1911
Erupção submarina na Fractura Mónaco - Em Março detectou-se uma pequena erupção a cerca de 200-300 m de profundidade a SSW da de 1907. Terá durado apenas algumas horas.

1926
Grande sismo na cidade da Horta - A partir de Abril deste ano a ilha do Faial foi sacudida por uma série de sismos de intensidade variável, um dos quais, a 5 de Abril, provocou danos em edifícios nas freguesias de Flamengos, Ribeirinha e Conceição, particularmente nos lugares de Farrobo, Lomba e Espalhafatos. A 31 de Agosto, pelas 8 h 42 min., a ilha foi sacudida por um violento sismo que provocou 8 mortos, mais de 200 feridos e destruição generalizada na cidade da Horta, especialmente na freguesia da Conceição, e nas freguesias de Praia do Almoxarife (onde das 220 casas apenas 16 ficaram habitáveis), Flamengos, Feteira e Castelo Branco e na zona compreendida entre a Lomba do Pilar e o Salão. Ao todo ficaram derrubadas, total ou parcialmente, 4138 casas.

1957-1958
Erupção dos Capelinhos, Faial - De 16 a 27 de Setembro de 1957 sentiram-se na ilha do Faial mais de 200 abalos de terra, de intensidade geralmente fraca. A 27 de Setembro iniciou-se uma erupção submarina a cerca de 1 km de distância da Ponta dos Capelinhos. A erupção evoluiu formando primeiro uma ilha que, com o aparecimento de um istmo, se ligou a terra (veja fotos). O vulcão manteve-se em actividade até Outubro de 1958. O tremor associado ao vulcão e a queda de cinzas e materiais de projecção provocaram a destruição generalizada das habitações e campos do oeste do Faial. Legislação passada pelo Congresso dos EUA permitindo a imigração de açorianos desencadeou um êxodo de que a demografia das ilhas ainda não recuperou.

1963
Crise sísmica e erupção submarina frente a St. Luzia, Pico - Entre os dias 12 e 15 de Dezembro, os sismógrafos instalados no Faial registaram tremor vulcânico com foco ao largo do lugar do Cachorro, St. Luzia, costa norte da ilha do Pico. O tremor foi contínuo nos dias 13 e 14 de Dezembro. A 15 de Dezembro, com bom tempo e boa visibilidade, diversas pessoas do Faial e Pico avistaram "bolas ou nuvens de vapor" saindo do mar frente ao Cachorro. Não foi recolhido qualquer material e o fenómeno não voltou a ser avistado, não se registando quaisquer danos.

1964
Crise sísmica em S. Jorge - Uma crise sísmica abalou a parte oeste da ilha de S. Jorge, provocando grande destruição nos Rosais e nas Velas. Ficaram danificadas mais de 900 casas e 400 destruídas. Espalhou-se o pânico na ilha, levando à evacuação de grande número de jorgenses para a Terceira e outras ilhas. Esta crise esteve associada a uma erupção submarina ao largo dos Rosais.

1973
Crise sísmica no Pico e Faial - A partir de 11 de Outubro começaram a ser sentidos numerosos sismos nas ilhas do Pico, Faial e S. Jorge, com particular destaque para a freguesia de S. Mateus e o lugar da Terra do Pão, na ilha do Pico. A 23 de Novembro, pelas 12 h 36 min., registou-se um violento sismo (grau 7/8 da escala Wood-Neumann) com epicentro próximo a Santo António, no Pico. O sismo provocou graves danos, com muitas casas parcialmente destruídas, muros caídos e estradas obstruídas, nas freguesias de Bandeiras, Santa Luzia, St. António, e S. Roque, na costa norte do Pico, na freguesia de S. Mateus, na costa sul do Pico, e ainda nas freguesias de Conceição, Matriz e Flamengos, na ilha do Faial.

1980
Sismo de 1 de Janeiro, Terceira, S. Jorge, Graciosa - Pelas 16h 42m do dia 1 de Janeiro de 1980, ocorreu um sismo com intensidade 7.0 Richter, uma profundidade hipocentral de 10-15 km e com epicentro situado no mar cerca de 35 km a SSW de Angra do Heroísmo. Provocou destruição generalizada dos edifícios na cidade de Angra do Heroísmo, na Vila de S. Sebastião e nas freguesias do W e NW da Terceira, nas freguesias do Topo e Santo Antão, em S. Jorge, e ainda no Carapacho e Luz, Graciosa. Morreram 71 pessoas (51 na Terceira e 20 em S. Jorge) e ficaram mais de 400 com ferimentos. Ficaram danificadas mais de 15 500 casas, causando cerca de 15 000 desalojados. [Veja mais informação sobre o sismo].

1981
Erupção submarina na Fractura Mónaco - Em princípios Julho uma pequena erupção submarina a cerca de 300 m de profundidade foi detectada no Banco Mónaco (SSW de S. Miguel), com emissão de gazes e de material basáltico.

1997 
Erupção submarina no Banco D. João de Castro - Na primavera de 1997 a intensa actividade microssísmica registada naquela área, acompanhada de numerosos pequenos sismos (I a III da escala Mercali) sentidos na Terceira e em S. Miguel levam a admitir a ocorrência de uma erupção submarina, a grande profundidade, no Banco D. João de Castro.

Escorregamento da Ribeira Quente, S. Miguel - Em 31 de Outubro de 1997, após mais de uma semana de chuvadas intensas, que culminou com cerca de duas horas de precipitação excepcional na madrugada de 31 de Outubro, ocorreu um escorregamento de terras na encosta do Outeiro das Freiras, sobranceira à povoação de Ribeira Quente, ilha de S. Miguel, provocando 29 mortos, 3 feridos graves e levando ao desalojamento de 36 agregados familiares, num total de 114 pessoas. Particularmente afectada foi a Canada da Igreja Velha, onde diversas habitações ficaram soterradas [ver fotos][mais informação].

1998
Sismo de 9 de Julho, Faial, Pico e S. Jorge - Pelas 5:19 da madrugada um sismo de magnitude 5,6 Richter com epicentro a NNE da ilha do Faial provocou a destruição generalizada das freguesias de Ribeirinha, Pedro Miguel, Salão e Cedros na ilha do Faial e fortes danos em Castelo Branco (Lombega), Flamengos e Praia do Almoxarife, também do Faial. Também atingidas foram várias localidades do Pico. No extremo W de S. Jorge (Rosais) o sismo provocou grandes desabamentos de falésias costeiras. Morreram 8 pessoas, todas no Faial. Ficaram desalojadas 1700 pessoas. Leia mais sobre o sismo.

1999-2000
Erupção vulcânica submarina da Serreta, Terceira - Foram registados microsismos na área a partir de 25 de Novembro de 1998. Pescadores detectaram a erupção em finais de Dezembro. A erupção decorre de forma intermitente com emissão de gases e de lava basáltica. Não tem provocado sismicidade sentida. Em Fevereiro de 2000 a erupção continua 

Fonte: Minerva.Uevora


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Jun 2010 às 00:57)

Gostaria de acrescentar à lista ( e porque ela é imensa desde o início do povoamento dos Açores no século XV), a primeira erupção e fortes abalos de terra que os primeiros colonos puderam presenciar no século XV.

 1439?-1444? — Erupção vulcânica nas Sete Cidades, São Miguel -  Segundo Gaspar Frutuoso, os navegantes que se dirigiam a São Miguel, logo após a sua descoberta, encontraram a topografia da parte oeste da ilha modificada e no mar flutuavam troncos e pedra pomes. Os colonos que ficaram na Povoação  sentiram estrondos e tremores de terra: "morando os descobridores em suas cafuas de palha e feno, ouviram quase por espaço de um ano tão grande ruído, bramidos e roncos que dava a terra com grandes tremores ainda procedidos da subversão e fogo do pico antes sumido".


Esta foi a primeira grande erupção na ilha de S.Miguel, desde que começou a ser povoada.

De notar que no lugar do Vulcão das Sete Cidades ( e quando a ilha foi (re)descoberta, havia um pico muito alto e que seria naquela altura a maior montanha de S.Miguel. Há quem diga mesmo que excedia o actual Pico da Vara de S.Miguel (neste momento a mais alta montanha da ilha com 1103m de altitude) e que a grande erupção cortou metade da alta montanha e dando origem à actual caldeira de colapso que abriga presentemente as Lagoas das Sete Cidades. De referir ainda que este Vulcão está activo.


----------

